# adding alittle bling to a letterman jacket



## southtexasshirts (Jul 21, 2007)

wondering if anyone here can point me in the right direction. My daughter is getting her lettermans jackets but wants her name outlined with swavorski crystals or some sort of bling..and some other places....bedazzled ? to add alittle customization to her jacket. does anyone on here do that kinda of stuff or know of a website that can help me out? thank you for your reply....me and my daughter really appreciate it. sts


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Do u want a custom design or just her name? If custom design, most company have a MOQ 25-50pcs. If only need the name, you could buy an alphabet transfer, and get the word you want.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,
There is a referral and reccomendation section in the forum you can post your request here
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/.
Its against the forum rules to "do business" in this section of the forum. But what we can do is discuss other aspects of your question...
Yes it can be done.I wouldnt go with swavorki crystals unless you want to spend a fortune.I use chinese stones and never had a customer complain about them.Here are some examples.
There are plenty of people here that will do just the one jacket for you.good luck!


----------



## southtexasshirts (Jul 21, 2007)

Definately dont want to break any rules, mods please pm me or delete my post if need be. But im asking for info because i cant just heat press stones on her name. The patches are puffy in the middle part of it so heat press would be out of the question? that is why im asking if someone has added bling and if theres a how to process and what materials were used. This info would be helpful to all of us.. Thank you for your replys.


----------



## sillywizard (Oct 18, 2012)

Be sure to check whether or not your intended "bling" application can withstand dry cleaning before you pimp your jacket!


----------



## southtexasshirts (Jul 21, 2007)

I have to keep that in mind....good thinking simplywizard...i had not even thought of that....


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry I didnt understand.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

mabey one at a time with application wand would work.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

southtexasshirts said:


> Definately dont want to break any rules, mods please pm me or delete my post if need be. But im asking for info because i cant just heat press stones on her name. The patches are puffy in the middle part of it so heat press would be out of the question? that is why im asking if someone has added bling and if theres a how to process and what materials were used. This info would be helpful to all of us.. Thank you for your replys.


I add rhinestones to embroidery designs that can't be heat set all the time. I use Gem Tac glue. It is tedious and time consuming, but worth it for the sparkle. And, I would use the Swarovski stones, for a couple of reasons. One, this is a special jacket and it deserves the very best. Two, Swarovski stones have the best chance of staying during dry cleaning.


----------



## southtexasshirts (Jul 21, 2007)

thank you for all your replys....i will look into them, some suggested hot fix stones aswell....


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

There should be a thin outline of felt around the "puff" that you could set stones on, if you go outside the felt you won't have a good outline. 

I don't remember what happens to rhinestones when they're dry cleaned, because we don't have anyone around here that will dry clean something with stones on it. But I would use either Lead Free Swarovski or Korean Machine Cut Glass to prevent the solvent from reacting with the components of the stones. No coated stones either (e.g. AB or hematite). I had a letterman jacket dry cleaned years ago and the solvent ruined the sleeves, so I never had my second jacket dry cleaned. I think I sent it to Ft. Worth to a place that does wedding dresses. Unless she gets it soiled, you shouldn't need it cleaned but maybe once a year. 

I'm thinking your best bet would be to hand set them with a wand. If you use a rim setting, unless you go under the inside lining of the jacket, you'll either see the settings from the back or they may snag her clothes. Going under the lining is a job for a specialist, if you don't want it to look bad when it's sewn back. I had multiple patches sewn on over the years, and there is one place here in Abilene that I know can do it right. They weren't cheap 15 years ago, so I doubt they are now, but PM me if you want their info. (It's not me, actually my competition. But they're very good at letterman jackets.) 

Another option to modernize the look would be to replace the patch with a multi-dec glitter and rhinestone applique (or all rhinestones). The jacket material is heavy and rough, so vinyl won't work. Glitter will hide the contours from the roughness, but you'll need to mind your pressure and dwell time to get it on there good. If you're anywhere near Austin, a few weeks ago I saw a ton of band uniforms and letterman jackets at the Goodwill in New Braunfels, you could pick one up for practice. 

Come back and post a photo when you get it done. You may end up creating a very good niche for your business!


----------



## alexsita (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi I Was Just Wondering If You Were Able To Add Bling To Your Daughters Jacket And If So How It Turned Out? My Daughter Is Trying To Do The Same Thing


----------

